# Tools required for Internal filter removal



## mlgt (27 Mar 2010)

Hi,

I wanted some guidance on equipment/tools I need to remove an internal Juwel filter unit.
Its for a Monolux 60 and it has 9 blobs of black silicone. 

Ive tried using a blade from a stanley knife, but it isnt safe and cant reach the blobs.

Please help


----------



## LondonDragon (27 Mar 2010)

I used the gravel tool from my UKAPS tool kit to remove my internal, you can borrow that next time you are around. Works a treat


----------



## mlgt (27 Mar 2010)

Thanks mate. I will do that. I will pop over at 8pm


----------



## Nick16 (28 Mar 2010)

i used some brute force on my old 120L. 
i used a stanley knife so slit the 2 top blobs of slicone (only slightly) and then gently rocked it back and forth, side to side, and eventually it came away. 

they have4 blobs of slicone holding them on, around the size of a 2p coin.


----------



## mlgt (28 Mar 2010)

Thats right. But how did you manage to fit the stanley knife so far down? 

The blobs are just out of reach the way they siliconed the filter on.


----------



## nry (28 Mar 2010)

Long sharp kitchen knife worked for me on this exact tank, then a Stanley blade to scrape the sealant/glue off the glass.


----------



## mlgt (28 Mar 2010)

OK. Will give it a go.


----------



## Nick16 (28 Mar 2010)

i waggled it for a bit, until the gap at the top was about 1cm, and then just used the knife to pick away at the top blobs of silicone. once you get own of you can just start waggling it again and the other will come off then the bottom ones are easy becasue you have the leaverage. 

brute force and ignorance


----------



## Darrin (28 Mar 2010)

i just used a piece of 50lb braking strain fishing line, threaded at the back of the filter and tied each end to a piece of wood then pulled up and down until it sliced through the silicone
Darrin


----------



## mlgt (28 Mar 2010)

I used a small kitchen knife to slowly slice through the silicone this morning.

Very happy and it took about 10 mins, after the initial few minutes I got over the scary stage and realised that I would try to pierce the middle of the silicine then work my way either side.

After that I used a  blade from the stanley knife and a small blob of washing up liquid and slowly sliced away the remaining amount.

Very pleased


----------



## Mark Webb (29 Mar 2010)

Used a bread knife on mine - worked a treat.


----------



## mlgt (29 Mar 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Luckily this time it was only on a small 60l. I dread to think about trying to prize away a filter from one of the bigger tanks like a 400l !

Ive decided to use the back of the tank as the front now, as the front contained some scratches and the back none. 

I took my time and got no scratches whilst using the kitchen knife and stanley knife blade. Result!


----------



## chilled84 (29 Mar 2010)

mlgt said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies. Luckily this time it was only on a small 60l. I dread to think about trying to prize away a filter from one of the bigger tanks like a 400l !
> 
> Ive decided to use the back of the tank as the front now, as the front contained some scratches and the back none.
> 
> I took my time and got no scratches whilst using the kitchen knife and stanley knife blade. Result!



Sorry didnt see this thresd earlyer, I used a kitchen knife too, works the best. Done the treat on two of my jewell tanks before.


----------

